# Teacup chihuahuas



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Guys

I just thought this might interest some people and newbies who come along and wonder what is a teacup chihuahua ? I hope this helps :wave: 

The official A.K.C. Breed Standard describes the Chihuahua as a small dog that comes in two varieties or coat types. The difference in coat type (the Long Coat or the Smooth Coat) is the only official description used to identify a difference within this breed. Our Standard does not categorize the Chihuahua by size. 

For the purpose of showing and record keeping, the American Kennel Club includes the Chihuahua (along with 16 other breeds) in the Toy Group. Therefore, irrespective of their weight or physical stature, ALL Chihuahuas registered with A.K.C. are considered to be a toy breed of dog. 

As with all living things, there will be a size variance between individual dogs within this breed. Within the human family, brothers and sisters will differ in height and in weight, as well as other physical attributes. They are described as humans, male or female, and there is seldom if ever a need to break the description down further. The same holds true in regard to the Chihuahua; they are Chihuahuas-Long Coat/Smooth Coat, Male/Female. 

Unfortunately, the additional adjectives used to describe the size difference and physical appearances are many; and have been misused for so long they now seem legitimate. Tea-cup, Pocket Size, Tiny Toy, Miniature or Standard - are just a few of the many tags and labels that have been attached to this breed over the years. The Chihuahua Club of America is concerned that these terms may be used to entice perspective buyers into thinking that puppies described in this way are of greater monetary value. They are not; and the use of these terms is incorrect and misleading. 

Occasionally, within a litter, there may be a puppy that is unusually small. That puppy is a small Chihuahua and any other breakdown in description is not correct. To attach any of these additional labels to a particular pup is to misrepresent that animal as something that is rare or exceptional and causes a great deal of confusion among those fanciers who are looking for a Chihuahua. 

The Chihuahua Club of America does not endorse or condone the use of any of these terms and would caution the perspective puppy buyer not to be misled by them. 

We recognize that many Chihuahua fanciers do want the very small puppy. While they are adorable and can be perfectly healthy, the buyer should be cautioned as to the extra care that may be required with regard to their general health and well-being.

if anyone else has any info on the so called teacup chihuahuas please follow on from here


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

:thumbright:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for that informative post Ozzysmom....I have a feeling my little one is going to quite small.
:lol:


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so glad you posted that, b/c so many people lately don't believe me when I tell them there really isn't such a thing as a teacup. I just learned that this year though, probably from the book "chihuahuas for dummies". One breeder also told me that the puppy size is determined from the father's size. The smaller the dad the smaller the pups, but even that doesn't always hold true. One thing about the small small chis I have heard, is they don't live as long and have more defects and aren't nearly as healthy. Anyone else hear that too?
well, thank you for sharing that, I didn't have the guts to.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

mel said:


> I am so glad you posted that, b/c so many people lately don't believe me when I tell them there really isn't such a thing as a teacup.


I know what you mean. I have basically told all of my family and friends the same thing but they have heard that stupid term for so long, they kinda think I don't know what I am talking about. That's o.k. though, I'm just glad I know better now. :wink:


----------



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the information but I'm still confused on how we know if it's a teacup or normal chihuahua.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

sklarsen said:


> Thanks for the information but I'm still confused on how we know if it's a teacup or normal chihuahua.


There is NO TEACUP CHIHUAHUAS. The term 'teacup' is a scam! Bad breeders use it to put up the price on the runt of the litter...If your Chi only weights 2lbs...well, that only means you got a VERY SMALL chi..there is no such thing as teacup... :wave: hope that helps.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol - the whole point of the article was to show you that there is no such thing as tea cup chihuahuas - didnt work then


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

I think my breeder has lied to me and we're hoping to get some money back because she told me Tia was a toy chihuahua meaning she's smaller than usual and won't grow to be over probably about 3 1/2 lbs. She does have a small body structure, but the breeder made us pay $1200 for her. She told me I could show her if I wanted. My breeder said that she has Tia's dad but went to another breeder for the mother and bought her for breeding but realized she was too small... Well I didn't think about it at the time, but if she's too small to breed how can I show her? And when I took her to the vets he mentioned the large hyrnia she had from her cord and that when I get her fixed we could remove it. He also said you can't show chihuahuas with one of those....

The breeder never mentioned to me the bump at all! She told me she was 2 lbs, I looked at the vet check papers when I got home and it says she was 3 lbs in november (I got her December 19). The breeder said she was 4 months and i think that's wrong but I'm not sure. She was born August 8.

So I think maybe I should get my mom to call her or send her an email. I'm worried. And her being 4 months (so the breeder says) for $1200? You'de pay that for a new puppy only a few weeks old!

*EDIT:*I held her on my scale and it says she's 2 1/2 pounds. It's a good scale, we got it some time last year. So maybe they said 3 lbs on the paper as just to round it off because it had little digits behind the 2 1/2. Who knows


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that she lied to you! and 1,200????? holy cow!! only if she is show potential would I even _consider _paying that much for a pup. I sell mine for $450 either male or female.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I to get aggravated with people advertizing "Teacup" or "Pocket Chis" :roll: then charging an enormous price!! My Chloe only weighs 3lbs and is 15months. Her parents were both 5lbs Chi's, she is simply a very tiny Chi. So far she has been extremely healthy...just a verypicky eater. :roll: But, we love her sooo much! I will try to post some of her baby pictures. They are just incredible! She looks like a little mouse :lol:


----------



## Kat (Dec 26, 2004)

thankyou so much for that info! i had a freind who wanted a "tea cup chi" and he did not believe me :angry7: when i kept inforcing there was no such thing!! thanks


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah you were definatly cheated out of the money, but unfortunatly youll probably never see any of it back, show size by akc regognition is 3-6lbs, but theres alot of other things to consider other than weight, headshape bonestructure, stance, coat, ear position, lol, yeah it gets tedious lol.
just cause shes not of breeding size doesnt mean she cant be shown, but to find out about her show life youd have to try confimation and see where she placed in puppy show.

ive seen another thing going around other than the teacup issue, and thats the "Dearhead chihuahua" thing
so many people are now trying to sell there "RARE DEER HEAD CHIHUAHUAS" for upwards of 750-1500 and of course this is because of the taco bell and paris hilton chis bringing a popularity in this "brand new rare breed..."
what will people think of next, teacup greatdanes?!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Teacup Greatdanes.. yeah I want to see that... hehehehehhe good one foxy.  

I think that all the celebs that have chihuahuas need to be correctly educated about them!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> I think that all the celebs that have chihuahuas need to be correctly educated about them!!!!!!!!


i read in a britney spears interview that her chi's a purebred teacup chihuahua. 
wow isnt britney lucky


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

suzi said:


> Gadget's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I think that all the celebs that have chihuahuas need to be correctly educated about them!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :lol: this made me laught!! :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

aye chihuahua someone rescue britneys chi! poor little baby! lol


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Another thing to remember is that a dog that is to be shown cannot be spayed or neutered. All show dogs must be intact.


----------



## Brownie (Feb 14, 2005)

that interesting that to enter your dog in a show he or she cannot be spayed


----------



## CaliGirl (Mar 2, 2005)

:wave: Hi, I just wanted to tell you all thank you! I am learning about Chis right now before i get one. I think it is great that you post information for people like, I , to read and get all the knowledge that we can. Thank you. :hello2:


----------



## bruisersmom (Mar 26, 2005)

*thank you*

That was the first info I leraned when deciding to become a chi owner, and the info did not come easily so thanks for posting that, I am sure it will help other newbies to make an educated decision on their new pet


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

When we were at the Pet Expo this weekend, TWO separate times, "serious" chihuahua owners at the booths told us that their chihuahuas were "tiny teacups", as if it was something to brag about. We just cringed and petted the pup and walked away.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> When we were at the Pet Expo this weekend, TWO separate times, "serious" chihuahua owners at the booths told us that their chihuahuas were "tiny teacups", as if it was something to brag about. We just cringed and petted the pup and walked away.


When I first got Lily I took her to the same vet I'd been using for a previous dog. She took one look at Lily and said, "She's a teacup, isn't she? I guess anything under 5 pounds is considered teacup." This was a vet! We have since changed vets for reasons unrelated to this.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i was at petsmart the other day and a girl that works there came over and was like oh she is so cute and small! how old i told her almost 4 months and she said oh is she a teacup and i told her no, there is no teacups in chihuahua's and she said no yes there are i used to work at a pet store and we sold a lot of teacups :shock: :shock: :shock: so i told her why they use the term teacup in chi's and she was like ohh i see... then she told me about a chihuahua that had the DISEASE hypoglycemia and how she took it home every night to take care of it and she got attatched to him and they let her buy him for 100 dollars off his price. :? i just couldn't think of what else to say!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> i was at petsmart the other day and a girl that works there came over and was like oh she is so cute and small! how old i told her almost 4 months and she said oh is she a teacup and i told her no, there is no teacups in chihuahua's and she said no yes there are i used to work at a pet store and we sold a lot of teacups :shock: :shock: :shock: so i told her why they use the term teacup in chi's and she was like ohh i see... then she told me about a chihuahua that had the DISEASE hypoglycemia and how she took it home every night to take care of it and she got attatched to him and they let her buy him for 100 dollars off his price. :? i just couldn't think of what else to say!


I can't even walk past a petstore that has puppies in the window. I cry uncontrollably because I want to grab every single one and rescue it. Since I can't do that, I just cry in frustration and anger. :evil:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

suzi said:


> i read in a britney spears interview that her chi's a purebred teacup chihuahua.
> wow isnt britney lucky


wasn't bit bit from a pet shop???? if thats true how the hell does she know what the pup is lmao


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

my chih is very small too. he will be 4lbs i think when hes older.i think the term teacup is ciute but it isnrt fair for breeders to charge more because of that.lol. :wink: :wink: whats paris hitons tinkerbelll??. what size was the dog from legally blonde????[briuser] :wink:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I can't even walk past a petstore that has puppies in the window. I cry uncontrollably because I want to grab every single one and rescue it. Since I can't do that, I just cry in frustration and anger. :evil:


Me too!  I was in a pet store once just pettin a chi and she was so cute and I could tell (almost 98% sure) that she had a collapsing trachea because she was coughing so much. I was begging my dad to let me get her just to make her well again. I know I wouldn't have been able to get her, so I just pulled myself together and left and I was praying that someone would buy her and take care of her, not just dump her off because of her condition.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

> my chih is very small too. he will be 4lbs i think when hes older.i think the term teacup is ciute but it isnrt fair for breeders to charge more because of that.lol. whats paris hitons tinkerbelll??. what size was the dog from legally blonde????[briuser]


The term reacup does not exist there is no such thing as explained in the article a chi is a chi wether its 2 pounds or 10 

If you mean what size is Paris Hiltons tinkerbell Id say she was about 3 pounds if you mean is she a teacup ? no there is no such thing  

Bruiser from Legally Blonde I would say is 4 or 5 pounds :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I cant help but think after today how can people have such tiny tiny chi's just a walk in the park could be fatal  Nemo was too small and wasn't even classed in this bracket.


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

oh ok thanks for telling me about bruiser lol.i know there is no such thing a a teacup but is is cute.i cant see the harm in reffering to very tiny chihs those as long as it isnt harming anyone or being expolited. hehheehee :wink: :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

tinksplace said:


> i cant see the harm in reffering to very tiny chihs those as long as it isnt harming anyone or being expolited. hehheehee :wink: :wink:


 :wink: The harm will be that people will never be educated...there is no such thing as teacup but not everybody knows that..so if you or anybody that knows there is no such thing keeps calling them that then money hungry breeders will keep selling them that way...get it..once educated why go back to ignorance! :wink:


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah maybe. *shrug*.hehhehe alot of people where i live dont know and keeop calling my boy a teacup. heeee. oh well ill try not use it. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i get people that ask me if chiwi is a teacup and i say teacup meaning really small yes but it is not a term recognized for chihuahua's, i like to jsut think of her as a wee chi.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

> yeah maybe. *shrug*.hehhehe alot of people where i live dont know and keeop calling my boy a teacup. heeee. oh well ill try not use it.


whats the point Vala lol :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

did you actually read the article :shock:


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Gosh I think Nemo was even smaller than I realized. What was his weight at his age? I thought he was growing up to be about my Amber's size.

Poor little Nemo goes to show people that Chis often wrongly labeled as "teacups" because they are extra small Chis have other risks besides health problems. They are EXTREMELY DELICATE. They probably shouldn't live in homes with kids or larger dogs. And their owners must be extra careful...freak accidents happen all the time.

I know someone who fell down the stairs onto her 3 lb chihuahua and accidentally killed it instantly. And I worry constantly about my 3 lb Amber. You almost get used to their size and need to remind yourself how delicate they really are.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> Gosh I think Nemo was even smaller than I realized. What was his weight at his age? I thought he was growing up to be about my Amber's size.
> 
> Poor little Nemo goes to show people that Chis often wrongly labeled as "teacups" because they are extra small Chis have other risks besides health problems. They are EXTREMELY DELICATE. They probably shouldn't live in homes with kids or larger dogs. And their owners must be extra careful...freak accidents happen all the time.
> 
> I know someone who fell down the stairs onto her 3 lb chihuahua and accidentally killed it instantly. And I worry constantly about my 3 lb Amber. You almost get used to their size and need to remind yourself how delicate they really are.


i hear that! at 17 weeks and 1.13 pounds chiwi is just a wee thing. people get so offended if they ask to hold her and i say no i'm sorry i'd rather you not, but please by all means feel free to pet her! i just get so worried that a drop from someone's arms could be fatal! i had that scare not to long ago when she jumped from my arms a little more than knee length and i just don't want to take the chance and have a false sense of security that she is unbreakable cause who knows what the outcome the next fall could be!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Also, from interviews I have seen the weights for Tinkerbell and Bruiser are:

Tinkerbell: just an ittsy bitsy bit below 4 lbs

Bruiser: a tiny bit over 5 lbs


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Holy Cow Chiwi is going to still be an ittsy bitsy adult! She is going to lucky to make 2 lbs! Shes off the charts! Unless you meant she is 1 lb 13 ounces...then she should be (according the chart) 3 lbs or just under.

I hope you meant the latter. 3 lbs is small enough! I think Amber looks like a puppy at 2 years. I wish I had been able to see her as a puppy..but I can't imagine how small she had to be 12 weeks (the chart says...22 ounces)

I don't know how you guys do these tiny 1 lb puppies. Id be scared out o fmy mind! I do think its weird that my ferrets are the same size (2 larger 2 smaller) than Amber and I don't worry when them war dance off the bed....maybe because they are so flexible..I dunno!


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

i think mine will be 3-4 lis probally like paries tinkerbell lol.im sorry if i offended anybody cos i found the term teacup cute. i understand that it isnt recognised.and that some breeders exlpoit that term. :wink: :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank god for that! :angry3:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i thought i wrote 1.13 as in one pound 13 ounces (the 13 ounces is questionable at times lol i weigh her before she has her afternoon poop lol anything later and the scale is always occupied :roll: plus she has her collar on, so i would say take .2 ounces away.... so far that chart has been real accurate from birth to now she has been in the 2 1/2- 3 pound range for maturity. her dad is 2 1/2 and her mom is 5 1/2 and she was the smallest of the litter. the breeder was nervous about letting her go but was real comfortable after meeting with me and talking to me, she even put me on her list in case her females were to give birth at the same time she has someone to call to help deliver  so she trusted me with baby chiwi.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: *Tinksplace*, How old are you?


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

why??? in my 20s. why do you ask? lol. :wink: did i do something wrong??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for explaining the non existance of so called Tea cup Chi`s. I found the article very informative. :wink:


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Ohhh I get it now! I am not sure how you do write the weight out....because I was thinking how like 1.5 could be 1 lb 5 ounces OR 1 and a half lbs. She is going to be a tiny adult! I would be scared to have a dog under 2.5 lbs. I worry enough with my 3 lb Amber...I think she is so tiny..its hard for me to think about that some people have chis half her size! :shock: 

Amber's mom was 5 lbs and her dad was 4 lbs so size of parents doesn't dictate size for the puppies always as Amber is 3 lbs full grown. Amber was the smallest in her litter too. I never did get to see her as a baby or with he rlitter mates though ...wish I could have  ..I adopted Amber at 1.5 yrs old. The breeder knew she was too small to breed but liked her so much she kept her a bit longer...trouble letting go. :wink: 

That is so great your breeder trusts you so much.  I would LOVE to help with a Chi birth! My breeder felt comfortable with me since Amber wasn't a baby and I have lots of dog expirience from jobs and volunteering. I am studying to become a canine behaviorist.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo was just under 1 1/2 pounds at 15 weeks. But he didn't seem to be growning very much, Every breeder I have spoken to said he was exceptionally tiny. According to the chart when I checked he was going to be between 2 1/2 and 3 lbs full grown, but I never went out to buy a small chi I was offered him by the breeder because I have had veterinary nurse training and I have had a lot of dogs in the past but even with all my experience I lost him. When I bought him he never lived with larger dogs and was only down at my parents for a week and even at that time he was always kept on the couch when the other dogs were around and was fully supervised at all times. I have heard of tiny chi's falling off furniture and hitting their heads and dying everything was a hazzard. My next chi will be of a normal size 4-5 lbs which to me is a more resonable size but I would never ever wish away my time I had with little Nemo he meant the world to me. I would never have a tiny chi again tho I couldn't handle the loss if something happened.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

when i first got chiwi at 11 weeks she was 1.6 pounds, and for a few weeks she went up and down with her weight it would go up to 1.8 then back to 1.6 she wasn't eating very well. so after i figured out her eating disorder lol she has been gaining regularly like she is supposed to. sure i'm nervous about her being so small, and no matter what precautions one may take accidents can happen. she did jump from my arms when i was putting her down and fell from my knee length down onto her side and i rushed her to the vet, she was fine no bruising or anything. i just don't think it was her time to go. we are all put here on this earth for a reason, that is what i believe. and if chiwi was to leave me tomorrow i'll know she was put her to help me with my depression. sure i'll be heartbroken but her purpose and reason (if that is what it was) was served. and no matter what happens to me, i will never feel as low as i did about 1 1/2 months ago, i may have saddness but never again will that black hole take over my feelings.....

edited to add:i knew she was tiny when the breeder contacted me, but there was something about her that made me say oh hey you are meant to be mine!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I to would never recommed having a Chi under three pounds. I worry constantly about Chloe. She weighed 9onces at three months!! She did not reach 1lb untill she was 5 months old. She is very healthy, but just so tiny. Her parents were both 5lb Chi's??? You just never know what you are going to get. I never take her on walks....she is just to small and it is to dangerous. Everyone who sees her naturally thinks she is just a puppy, and they want ot hold her. I just politely refuse :roll: She has an "enourmous" attitude though..thinks she is a "Rottweiller"  

sandra


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im very sorry to hear of your loss. Did Nemo fall? My friends Miniature Yorkie fell downstairs and hit the stair gate and died instantly she was 5yrs old. Its so heartbreaking...but the love these little dogs bring makes the time we have with them worth the worry.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

No...her lab tripped over him playing fetch. There are lots of ways these tiny dogs can be hurt/killed. Im so sorry for anyone who has lost a tiny dog by accident.

By the way..not to be rude,,, but there is no such thing as a minature yorkies. Yorkies are Yorkies whether 8 lbs or 2 lbs just like Chihuahuas. But I am sure you meant it was a smaller Yorkie than most.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats so tragic  
Yes i meant a smaller Yorkie than most. She was very tiny and very much loved.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i have a question: there's miniature poodles, toy poodles and standard poodles right? now is the term teacup used (correctly) with any breed?  don't yell at me for that


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Nope it isn't. Unlike other dog breeds there is a difference in size with the poodles and they are not on the same breed group either that's why is necesary to call them differently.  I didn't yell  .


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> No...her lab tripped over him playing fetch. There are lots of ways these tiny dogs can be hurt/killed. Im so sorry for anyone who has lost a tiny dog by accident.
> 
> By the way..not to be rude,,, but there is no such thing as a minature yorkies. Yorkies are Yorkies whether 8 lbs or 2 lbs just like Chihuahuas. But I am sure you meant it was a smaller Yorkie than most.


Flat coated retriever not lab!! tottally different breed more like a black irish setter


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

My apologies...Her flat coated retriever..Yes they are quite different

Do you also have a lab? I thought I saw a black lab when I was looking at Nemo on dogster and his family.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

nope..flat coated retrievers and a golden


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

nope that was our 2 yr old flatty Kira she was the one who sadly didn't see Nemo but as you can see on all other occasions the two of them got along fine. Sadly with me having to move to my parents so abruptly we were still sorting out how to keep Nemo safe. sadly it was too late for my little one but the new pup will be perfectly safe we are sorting out a pen in the garden. We do have a large garden though a good 1/2 an acre, so how Nemo made it up from where he was is beyond me, it was really a fluke that no one saw him.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

When are you going to have the new puppy?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i think i am really annoyed with seeing dogs modeled in freakin teacups! just to sell them! it's cute to see them next to something (like chiwi's pic with the sprite bottle and that was only taken to show relatives her size and i took it not the breeder) my breeder takes "real" photo's of her puppies in the play pens with their mother and siblings..... i caught chiwi laying in my bra the other night so she can fit into that should i call her a bracup chihuahua? :evil: i just got really mad about this today sorry to go off about it....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: bracupchihuahua I love it - it could catch on :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

yep i plan to market them. and sell them for 100,000 usd. i shall call them mandy's bra-cup chihuahua's. 8)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

hahahhahahahahaa roflmfho...... 

BRACUP chihuahuas... hey luv, you could start a new trend... hehehehe


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

It's going to be a full sister to Nemo (hopefully) or if she only has boys I will get another boy. I spoke to her today and Nemo's mum should be in season again around the end of July so I'm guessing I'd have the pup Nov/Dec. She told me to start thinking of some names  and I could come over whenever I wanted to see Nemo's mum and brother if I'm missing having a chi around I can cuddle Alfie. I'm top of the waiting list so I'm definately getting a pup she said she'd make sure of it. All the pups are great though the temperiment is amazing so laid back and they hardly seem to yap plus very very loving like their mummy and daddy and yep I have met both . They are such beautiful dogs with amazing pedigree's and I'm honoured that she'll let me have another one of her pups.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awww thats brilliant hun ! That news has really made my night. Im so happy for you.  It gives you something positive to focus on and id have done the same thing. So start making plans and thinking of names!  :wink:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: @ bracup Chi`s..... id lose one in one of mine! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Seriously tho' it angers me to see pics of them in teacups too. Those breeders are very devious. :x


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Seren said:


> :lol: @ bracup Chi`s..... id lose one in one of mine! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Seriously tho' it angers me to see pics of them in teacups too. Those breeders are very devious. :x


lol i barely seen chiwi in mine! my daughter was like "chiwi get out of there you won't be seen again!"


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:roll: Everyone where i leave think there is a teacup chi.so when they ask i tell them i am not sure how big she will be full grown.the word teacup sounds like a 1 lb. chihuahua that would fits in a cup.when i was looking for my second chi.the so called breeder tried selling a supposable teacup ya right that chi is bigger than what my first chihuahua looked like at that same age.i said no thanks besides i am looking for a female.he came from the other side of the city even after i told him what i was looking for jerk tried to sell me a teacup. i can not be fowled by that he did not even know i knew there is no such thing as a teacup or toy.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Welldone Princess Ella :wave:


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> luvmypuppet said:
> 
> 
> > i was at petsmart the other day and a girl that works there came over and was like oh she is so cute and small! how old i told her almost 4 months and she said oh is she a teacup and i told her no, there is no teacups in chihuahua's and she said no yes there are i used to work at a pet store and we sold a lot of teacups :shock: :shock: :shock: so i told her why they use the term teacup in chi's and she was like ohh i see... then she told me about a chihuahua that had the DISEASE hypoglycemia and how she took it home every night to take care of it and she got attatched to him and they let her buy him for 100 dollars off his price. :? i just couldn't think of what else to say!
> ...


I am soo glad that its not allowed to sell dogs and cats in pet shops in Norway..


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow.. thats a brill law in Norway!


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes it is  
I hope they never change it


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:x Man i was at Petsmart today I was looking at magazines can you all imagen what i saw a magazine with the terrible title T.....Chihuahua I was so mad i felt like calling the author of the magazine. I told a worker that she has chis all she did was get the magazine and say all this dogs here are T...... Chihuahua.She has no experience on the breed and probably has not even read the AKC standards. I told her she should read them i really think she felt offensive thats okay at least i stand up for the breed.She thinks my chi is too thin maybe she is jealous cause mine look great in shape.Thats how her body is built and hers are not that big themselves i am not being rude about hers so why should she be with mine.Did i do right in tell her what i know about the breed i feel pretty bad about it cause i am usually not that type of person.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

According to the CKC in Canada a Chihuahua for show must be between 3-6 lbs. My Emma has always been just under three pounds ( she is registered and had been shown once before we bought her) Ed on the other hand is just a plain pet stock poochy and usually runs close to 10 pounds but he is a hefty little monkey! 

It bugs me when people proudly announce they have a "teacup" chihuahua, as there is no such thing. Runt of the litter maybe, stature challenged maybe, but not teacup. 

When my parents were raising/breeding chihuahuas they had one female that was sooo tiny! Full grown she was 1 1/2 pounds. Needless to say they named her Thumbalina!

By the way I love "Bracup chihuahuas!!" That is a hoot!


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

Some more articles on teacups can be found here www.dunlootoydogs.co.uk/TEACUPS It would be helpful if this could be passed around as too many people are charging more than double the price of a good quality KC registered Chihuahua and telling people they have " something special and rare" Only responsible people sticking together will do anything to stop this scam. A scam that will hit the buyers pocket and probably break their heart.I would think the best way to buy a good dog is find out where their is a dog show in your area and go and see good dogs and talk to breeders.


----------



## Pixiedust (Sep 22, 2005)

The breeder I got Toby from also boasted in her ads and to me in person that Toby was a teacup, however I knew better than that.  I already knew that that was just a phrase to describe how small a puppy can be, not the name of an actual breed. I had been searching for a smaller chi, who had smaller parents for months now. My RA is starting to get worse in my shoulders and hands and I wanted a dog that I could always carry along with me and be my little companion. I figured if I found one who had smaller parents, the puppy would remain fairly small and it wouldn't be so hard as my arthritis gets worse. Toby's mom was 3.5lbs and his dad was 3lbs. I'm thinking she won't get over 5lbs, but I could be very wrong about that too. I will love him no matter how big he gets.


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

That is the trouble with breeding dogs, nature always has the final word.I have had small pups from larger Mums and large pups from smaller Mums.Genetics come into it as they do with humans and there is more chance of knowing what a dog will finish if you know a great deal about what is behind it.5lbs is still a small dog but I should think it is not necessary to have a dog you can carry. Many small people have a large dog for protection and they never get carried.There was a lady who used to show Chihuahuas and ( heres hoping I am using a politicaly correct word) she was a dwarf. She certainly never carried her dogs around when out with them and had an Alsation as her constant companion.


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

I have had people ask me if Preslee is a teacup and I always respond with "No shes a mug" They always stand there with a puzzled look on thier face which is great cause then I have time to walk away.

Hearing that word refering to a dog just irritates the you now what outta me. I have a hard time being nice when people ask me that.


----------



## mimipops (Sep 15, 2005)

Well said!! Perhaps you could add " and you are a mug for asking" LOL


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

:cheers: :thumbright: :hello1:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

BlueMo0nz said:


> Ohhh I get it now! I am not sure how you do write the weight out....because I was thinking how like 1.5 could be 1 lb 5 ounces OR 1 and a half lbs. She is going to be a tiny adult! I would be scared to have a dog under 2.5 lbs. I worry enough with my 3 lb Amber...I think she is so tiny..its hard for me to think about that some people have chis half her size! :shock:
> 
> Amber's mom was 5 lbs and her dad was 4 lbs so size of parents doesn't dictate size for the puppies always as Amber is 3 lbs full grown. Amber was the smallest in her litter too. I never did get to see her as a baby or with he rlitter mates though ...wish I could have  ..I adopted Amber at 1.5 yrs old. The breeder knew she was too small to breed but liked her so much she kept her a bit longer...trouble letting go. :wink:
> 
> That is so great your breeder trusts you so much.  I would LOVE to help with a Chi birth! My breeder felt comfortable with me since Amber wasn't a baby and I have lots of dog expirience from jobs and volunteering. I am studying to become a canine behaviorist.


I have gotten to help with one Chi litter and it was really neat. We didn't have to do much except help keep mamma comfy during the contractions. The births themselves went very smoothly and she was a great momma and really took over immediatly. It's still an experience that all Chi lovers should witness.


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101 (Jun 14, 2005)

*I hope the breeder help you out*

I'm sorry to hear that you had such a bad experience with the breeder but I sure you'd agree you got a beautiful Chihuahua.
Your mom should definelty be in touch with the lady.One thing that worries me is that she did not sign any documents that stated this therfore it's your word against hers.$1200 dollars sure is alote of money


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

luv4mygirls said:


> i think i am really annoyed with seeing dogs modeled in freakin teacups! just to sell them! it's cute to see them next to something (like chiwi's pic with the sprite bottle and that was only taken to show relatives her size and i took it not the breeder) my breeder takes "real" photo's of her puppies in the play pens with their mother and siblings..... i caught chiwi laying in my bra the other night so she can fit into that should i call her a bracup chihuahua? :evil: i just got really mad about this today sorry to go off about it....


Bracup? LOL Sorry I'm coming in on this a little late. If mine was a bracup chi, he'd be smaller than a teacup!! All kidding aside, it infuriates me too, and the ones that really fry me are the ones that, when you tell them there is no such thing, say, "Oh yes there is". That happened to me not to many months ago. Oye Vay! What is wrong with people, they don't want to be educated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I have to say I have quite enjoyed reading this thread.
I am glad it has been posted.

I saw an advert a few months back on some classifieds site saying "there are no such thing as teacup chiahuahua's and any breeder who says there is just wants to make more money" or words to that effect, until then I hadnt realised there wasnt any such thing, and always thought you had chihuahua and then teacup chiahuahu.

But that's why I joined here, to find out more and learn


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

well done for educating people about teacups and that they do not exist!


----------



## chiwowwow (Mar 28, 2006)

I am so tired of the "teacup" that when people ask, I ask them so what size is that? Funny they can never really pinpoint a weight that applies to teacup.


----------



## diver123 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Talking about size*

All this talking about size made me think about when I was looking for my German Shepherd.
I was looking for German Bloodline and I was talking to this so called breeder that was telling he how he has nothing but German Bloodline German Shepherds.
And just like in Germany they will be huge hr estimated about 130 pounds.
I did look at his male and I have to admit if I didn't know better that dog looked like he was part Great Dane.
He was extremely large.
I finally had to say something I am German I grew up with my Grand Parents breeding and showing German Shepherds.
And any dog that it that big would be immediately disqualified and wouldn't even have papers.
He of course got very defensive of his breeding and also he was asking 2500 for his dogs.
Needles to say I left I just feel sorry for who ever paid him that kind of money for a dog that doesn't meet either standard German or American.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

oH my goodness - the teacup thing drives me mad!! 
I even had a woman register her teacup yorkie at the surgery the other day. She told me that she looked at the kennel club website and they didnt mention teacup being in the breed standard. I said that it was most likely she was the smallest in the litter (yes,she was, last one left) and that her mum was small and bred from. Then she asked, so basically they're runts and not teacup anything. Um, yes, sorry to break it to you. These people have to learn, they are ignorant to this fact and they are getting ripped off. 
Saw a "teacup" chihuahua the other day for sale on epupz - £2500
Oh dear, some mug will buy it though


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

I spoke to a lady today , she had a lovely chi but very very tiny ( the runt of the litter ) . because she was soo small she had terrible health problems and died aged 6 .


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

That very common fot the tiny ones.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

My gizmo is a little chunky lol


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I am always being asked if Winnie is a teacup as she is tiny and weights 3.2lbs a lady asked me the other day ''is she a teacup'' I replied ''NO she is a chihuahua'' and walked away,

I do try to tell people the truth but sometimes I carnt be bothered if they sound very stupid.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

You go Pip!


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

My China-Girl is very small and I was given her at 4mths, she had lost the will to live after being very sick, all her 3 siblings died after a brave fight. China was a fighter and is now 14mths old and the love of my life but it was a battle pulling her through. I just tell people NO "she forgot to grow" lol when they ask is she a Teacup.Even in New Zealand we have that Myth about "TeaCups" and its annoying that so many people get taken in, and pay big money for a Myth.


----------



## Geksta (Apr 15, 2008)

I have elephant chi's lol... I was shocked to see my first " teacup chi" I was a bit rude at the time about the name *blush*


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a very tiny papillon Rowsa.. I am the organizer of a London Small Dog Meetup, last Saturday at a meet a lady in the park (not a meetup member) asked me where she could get a dog “like that one” I said that she couldn’t, she should not be that size, her reply was “I will buy that one , how much do you want” would anyone want the likes of her to have a dog ?? I always say there is such any “teacup” any breed. Just a way of bad breeding and making money. I did not pay for Rowsa, she just stayed small and her breeder wanted her to go to someone she knew.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Had a meetup in St James Park London today, again asked how much did I want for Rowsa.:angry5:


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

great article... when my breeder and I first talked I was glad to hear her said i don't breed for "teacups" or whatever others call them .. I was like fewwwww


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I get so cross when asked how much I want for her, We had a girl come to our dog training class with a Chihuahua and called it a TEACUP, not a chihuahua, did not call it by its name just told us all it was a teacup:angryfire: talked to someone when coming home from my meet yesterday, she had lost her very small Chi to ill health at an early age. So sad, a lovely.clever breed.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

that must be soo annoying :foxes15:


----------



## Sonia (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesting thread..unfortunately many people think that a chihuahua is a toy 'cause don' t know really the breed.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Pat Ross said:


> I get so cross when asked how much I want for her, We had a girl come to our dog training class with a Chihuahua and called it a TEACUP, not a chihuahua, did not call it by its name just told us all it was a teacup:angryfire: talked to someone when coming home from my meet yesterday, she had lost her very small Chi to ill health at an early age. So sad, a lovely.clever breed.


yeah, and the way they inform people it's a "teacup" is ridiculous. You should see the look on their faces when they say it...its like they think theyre some sort of chi expert. then, when you inform them of the truth ( that there is no such thing as a teacup chi) they look at you like YOU are the confused one. i just ignore people like that. however, if someone were to come up to me specifically and tell me they have a teacup chi, id probably be liable of scolding them for selecting a breed in which they are so obviously uneducated.. and for supporting a backyard breeder. it is absolutely mind boggling that with the internet around, people could still be so ignorant about a breed.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Good Job. I hate when breeders go with that saying Tea Cups Chihuahuas are like an a different breed from regular chihuahuas. Just so they can jack there prices and they feel like they standing out from everyone else. More like cheating uneducated people out of their money.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

This is so true. I always say that chihuahuas come in 2 varieties - long and smooth - I tell them that there is no such thing as a miniature/pocket size/tea cup/ they are just name tags given to try and enhance the buying potential.


----------



## Chi-Diva (Jul 13, 2008)

You are exactly right - runts (or last of litter) are usually named as teacups...this new teacup expression has been brought about by celebrities with their chihuahua in a doggy bag...lol
Usually the very tiny chi's have health problems as well...they cannot eat normally and are usually fed on baby food...


----------



## KarenFaye (Aug 1, 2008)

My Chi is very small, he is 2 lbs at 8 1/2 yrs. and I have had people ask me if he is a tea-cup, and when I tell them that there is no such thing as a tea-cup only long and smooth coat they get mad and want to argue with me, I usually just end up walking away. I do agree that the very small ones have a lot of health problems, mine does but I wouldn't give him up for anything, I work around his problems the best that we can, he's worth it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep people argue with you because they see them in the paper or have purchased theirs from a person that told them it was a t-cup. I usually tell them if they do not believe me to contact The Chihuahua Club of America and ask them and then walk off.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

I think that the label "tea cup" has been a great marketing tool for unethical breeders who are out to make a quick buck by charging more for a smaller sized dog than normal. 

It makes me sick that it has become accepted as the truth and the "breed standard" by buyers who don't know the first thing about a Chihuahua - other than Paris Hilton has one. I get of trying to explain the truth to people haha - so many just blindly accept it as fact because it is everywhere! 

I am glad to hear that I am not the only one plague by this issue!


----------



## Bert (Mar 19, 2008)

Ozzysmom thank you for the insight I have one very little chihuahua 3.6 pounds and one muscualer guy at 8.7 pounds no more misunderstandings on the toy term.


----------



## Luvs2Chis (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you! I've been in a debate with people I dont even know over this. There is no such thing as a teacup CHI!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

My Chi and his siblings were sold as "teacups" but that isn't why we decided to buy him. We looked at him and our hearts melted, we knew he was the one for us!

He will only be 3 pounds tops (currently 1 lb 2 oz), according to our vet. At this point he is a very healthy, active little puppy that eats puppy kibble mixed with water very well. He is doing a great job using his potty box and is just the most wonderful lil addition. 

We hope for the best and longest life for him! Even if its not very long, or if he becomes sick later on, we will do the very best to give him the longest, happiest life with lots of love as possible! 

His mother was 4-5 pounds and his dad was 3-4 pounds. So, it will be interesting to see what he becomes. Were hoping for 3-4 pounds... or more!


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

I am evil when I see people looking for a teacup or selling a teacup. I e-mail them and provide them with links about the Chihuahua breed standard, the teacup statement from the Chihuahua Club of America and provide them with a written explanation as well.

I cannot tell you how many times we run into this when we have our Chihuahuas out. It is a huge hurdle to overcome as people have accepted teacup as a breed standard. 

Ignorance must be bliss haha


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

haha... the term "teacup" is just a marketing scam.! I googled it before and already found out.


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

lol I have told people so many time , when you say it to people thay look at you so funny , but people dont under stand .


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd say my girl is about 3 2/1 lbs.
I was walking her at the liabrary, and someone stopped and said, "oh look! A teacup chihuahua!!"
I was like. ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH she is NOT a teacup.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

We got the same thing at the drivers lisense bureau tonight.
Some lady came up and asked if she was a mini chi.
Then she proceeded to stick her fingers in Dahlias face so she could "sniff" her.
She would not let up and then said "thanks for letting me enjoy your pup".
Geeeze Dahlia was a saint the way this lady was after her.
My husband came over and I had a look of "Lets get the He-- outta here!"
He said "next time get rude with people....they have no respect!!"
OK I will!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I guess the question is... how can we educate the ignorant? I had no idea until I started researching Chihuahua's and other small breeds that there was not a teacup. It is a term I have heard all my life.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

The people that angry me the most is.. chihuahuaworlduk
I can't put link on here but if you google it or ask me for link I will happily give it you! I emailed and they told me I knew nothing about the breed.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ive heard of that site!!! didnt think much of them though or their website!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen it i personally agree with Small_But_Mighty! They are the biggest categorizers for this and they dont even have their puppies on their in order of litter, you dont know which are related just loads of pictures of CHi puppies! They were ignorant to me on the phone when i phoned them when they first "started up"


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

People that do not know the breed and do not research the breed or own a "Teacup" will argue with you to the end about things like this :-( This goes with myths of all breeds to. It narrows down to everyone is a self proclaimed expert on everything no matter how stupid they come across "they are right" I have people argue with me about the stupidist things when it is breed related...this includes, breeders, vets, trainers, etc..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I guess the question is... how can we educate the ignorant? I had no idea until I started researching Chihuahua's and other small breeds that there was not a teacup. It is a term I have heard all my life.


You really can't "educate" those that don't want to learn. Even when trying to be nice about "educating" makes most people defensive and mad. When it comes to the size of someone's Chi you can really hit some "chords." I have found it to be one of those subjects better left untouched. Since so many Chi's these days grow above standard, many people (including breeders) will call a 5/6 lb. Chi a "teacup."


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> ive heard of that site!!! didnt think much of them though or their website!





OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I have seen it i personally agree with Small_But_Mighty! They are the biggest categorizers for this and they dont even have their puppies on their in order of litter, you dont know which are related just loads of pictures of CHi puppies! They were ignorant to me on the phone when i phoned them when they first "started up"


Arghh what I want to say I can (CHI RULES) but they are the most con men/women I have ever seen!!
I swear if I was RSPCA id have words.. or Kennel Club for that matter although I don't know if they are KC Reg? doesn't say they are...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> Arghh what I want to say I can (CHI RULES) but they are the most con men/women I have ever seen!!
> I swear if I was RSPCA id have words.. or Kennel Club for that matter although I don't know if they are KC Reg? doesn't say they are...



I no they are disgraceful. Now these are the type of people i feel are greedy and charging a lot too much compared to breeders such as myself etc


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

on the topic of so called 'tea-cup' chihuahuas i have 2 chi's both totally different sizes. my boy is tiny and my girl of breed standard. when i bought my boy from a reputable breeder in my area there were four puppies and the runt of the litter was even smaller. she wouldnt sell this puppy as he could have had serious health problems over the coming years. having a tiny dog may be cute and everyone will look at them, but surely health is more important. people are trying to breed the smallest chi's and then ask ridiculous amounts of money for them. in my area people are asking between £1500 and £2000. x


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Just thought this might b useful in the link... sorry its a bit long i just copied and paste it lol xx


Just How Ugly is the Truth about Some Chihuahua Breeders? 
The way in which a unethical Chihuahua breeder will attempt to breed a Chihuahua that is smaller than nature intended is rather sick and repulsive, it is vital to know of these matters so that you can get ready for the after-results of health issues

One way is by forcing the Chihuahua mother into giving birth early. With this method, a breeder can lie about the age of the dog. It also may cause severe health issues. Some breeders will use an injection to induce labor. It can drain needed calcium from the mom and cause a deadly form of calcium depletion.

Another more widespread method is nutrient denial. A breeder will supply the Chihuahua mother the cheapest, lowest in nutrient food they can buy. The mother can die as a result. When the puppies wean, they feed them the same garbage the mother was forced to eat. This slows down the puppy’s growth. It also will slow down the healthy development of its internal organs. As soon the puppy is in a safe home with loving owners and has proper food, the puppy will grow then to its full potential. 

A third way is to lie about the age. Underage puppies are more prone to hypoglycemia and death to disease. The age-lying breeders are the easiest to spot. The pup will have very diminutive teeth.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that their teeth don't always tell their age either. A true teeny will not get all their teeth as quickly as an average Chi. I have 2 here that didn't get all of their front teeth until they were near 6 months of age. One is now almost 2, and the youngest and the teeniest is 10 1/2 months old. They mature much slower in every aspect.

Breeders that are trying to rack in the big dollars for their "teacups" will stop at next to nothing to produce teeny young pups. But once you get them home and start feeding them a balanced diet and give them proper care they will mature out to average size. There are so many scams out there. You also have to be careful with the weights that breeders give on their pups and the parents. Just because a pup "looks" 2.5 lbs., doesn't mean they weigh that. Chances are if they are advertising a 2 lb. "teacup," they aren't. The reason I say this is because Chi's that mature out under 3 lbs. grown are rare. And more importantly, a good breeder will not sell a true teeny to just anyone that responds to an ad. They know that the pup will require more hands on care and it is a major responsibility. They aren't like caring for an average sized Chi. Even if they are healthy, they have limits. They will want to act like any other dog, and don't know their limits, which requires your constant attention to ensure their safety. A good breeder that knows they have nothing to hide will do what they have to, to ensure the pup goes to a home that has experience in teenies, or keep them.

You also have to watch for the ads that are trying to sell an adult "teacup." They may have an adult that has not been/being properly cared for that will weigh on the lower end of the scale. But once you get them home and they are getting proper nutrition, they are going to start gaining. The way you can tell this is by looking at their frame. They will appear gangly in comparison. What I called "dried up." Their head will look larger amongst other things. A true teeny will not look "ill/sick." If they look ill, chances are they are. So be careful.

If you are up for a teenie, do your research. It is a non-stop job. Rewarding, but challenging. And don't assume anything just because a breeder tells you something.


----------



## Luvroo (Jan 17, 2010)

mel said:


> One thing about the small small chis I have heard, is they don't live as long and have more defects and aren't nearly as healthy. Anyone else hear that too?


I heard that that as well in lots of forums and also in many books, bones tend to break easily and they are aparently born with defects because of extreme dwarfism. (anyone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

the breeder we bought from says he gets so many phone calls off people asking if his chihuahuas are tea cup. he told me that he gets some that are smaller then others but he still wouldnt call them teacup as they are still normal chihuahuas just smaller than the others.


----------



## FastRidesOnly (Aug 25, 2008)

theres nothing wrong with someone referring to there small chi as a teacup. i do it all of the time.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

tinksplace said:


> oh ok thanks for telling me about bruiser lol.i know there is no such thing a a teacup but is is cute.i cant see the harm in reffering to very tiny chihs those as long as it isnt harming anyone or being expolited. hehheehee :wink: :wink:





Vala said:


> :wink: The harm will be that people will never be educated...there is no such thing as teacup but not everybody knows that..so if you or anybody that knows there is no such thing keeps calling them that then money hungry breeders will keep selling them that way...get it..once educated why go back to ignorance! :wink:


This sums it up.....


----------



## babe (May 23, 2010)

i have had a litter which contained two puppies i weighed them last night the biggest one weighed just over 400grams and the smaller one was just over 200 grams they are five and half weeks old.. 
question the smaller one is he likely to have a shorter life span than his big brother or is it just gossip that small puppies only have a short time of living.. i have always gone for the smallest pup in the litter as i have found the are strong willed and feisty which shows lots of character:flower::flower: ...


----------



## Chix (May 26, 2010)

I am so happy to see this thread! The only teacups I know of are the ones sitting in my kitchen cupboad :hello1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chix said:


> I am so happy to see this thread! The only teacups I know of are the ones sitting in my kitchen cupboad :hello1:


cute! haha


----------



## Chix (May 26, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> cute! haha


It's coz i iz posh 

Yeah right


----------



## babe (May 23, 2010)

out of curiousity who declared there was no such thing as a teacup chihuahua was it someone on the government or someone who felt they knew better.. i don't see the harm in calling a tiny chi a teacup as it is not demeaning to the dog or belittles their character or their basic animal behaviour is it.. as long as people don't over dramatize the name teacup as being a rare thing it should be aloud , shouldn't it??..


----------



## Chix (May 26, 2010)

babe said:


> out of curiousity who declared there was no such thing as a teacup chihuahua was it someone on the government or someone who felt they knew better.. i don't see the harm in calling a tiny chi a teacup as it is not demeaning to the dog or belittles their character or their basic animal behaviour is it.. as long as people don't over dramatize the name teacup as being a rare thing it should be aloud , shouldn't it??..


The fact is BYBs and puppy farmers use this nickname as a way to make the runt chi 'rarer' and that way the buyer will pay more.

Then the buyer goes on to boast they have a teacup chi and people will swoon over it and want one themselves.

Then you get the odd few who think 'I can breed too!' and the cycle starts over again...


----------



## babe (May 23, 2010)

oh ok i keep forget there are people out there that are just trying to make easy money which is sad as it shows if you word the sale of a pup right there is always someone gulliable enouhg to believe it.. and as far as byb's are concerned i think i am one as i only breed to inlarge our family, because here in aus the breeders desex all dogs before sale and charge prices a lot of chi lovers can't afford.


----------



## Lia_Niko (Jul 26, 2010)

I found this info. helpful thanks for all the posts!!! I was wondering about some of the terms... great info! thanks


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

luv4mygirls said:


> .... i like to jsut think of her as a *wee chi*.


Careful that doesn't catch on and replace the word teacup


----------



## Tzu (Feb 7, 2011)

babe said:


> because here in aus the breeders desex all dogs before sale and charge prices a lot of chi lovers can't afford.


Lordy ... so they only sell when their pups are about 6 months old (cos u can't de sex much earlier)? Imagine doing that with large breeds that have big litters ... they'd eat u out of house and home. If I kept pups from a litter that long, I'd bond with them and never sell them lol.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

great post, i cant count the amount of times people would ask me is your dog a teacup...lord i have seen so many sellers on craigslist post them as micro tea cups...i think they will say anything 2 sell. Love your post!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for resurrecting this thread...I'd not seen it before!

I can only say that it p's me off as well when people ask me if LeStat is a 'teacup chihauhau, considering he's not even a pure chi, simply because he's so small. Much the same as whe people call him a jakahauhau....for gods sake he's a very small chihauhau x jack russell terrier not a 'teacup' anything or a jakahauhau either!

I agree with one or two posts, I've not read all the way through yet, saying how delicate they can be as well. Also how scary it is to realise how small your pup is going to be, he's around 2lbs 8ozs-2lbs 15ozs depending on his eating habits, he lives with a rottweiller and two other dog who are both bigger than him although still in the 'toy' bracket.
We have to prevent ay playing with LeStat just in case they get too rough....we even have to stop the damned cats playing with him as they have sent him reeling across the floor before now! It looks hilarious but we're frightened he could get hurt.
We expected him to be around 10lbs, adult weight, when I bought him for my daugher so him being so small came as a big surprise and in fact scared my daughter so much she actually asked us to have him back when he was a year old!

I'd never choose to have such a small dog again, I didn't choose to have him be so small, it gets me down how some breeders exploit the poor things.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

LeStatKelly said:


> Thanks for resurrecting this thread...I'd not seen it before!
> 
> I can only say that it p's me off as well when people ask me if LeStat is a 'teacup chihauhau, considering he's not even a pure chi, simply because he's so small. Much the same as whe people call him a jakahauhau....for gods sake he's a very small chihauhau x jack russell terrier not a 'teacup' anything or a jakahauhau either!
> 
> ...


Hmm, my Twiggy is 2 pounds, 14 oz and she gets around on three legs and she plays with any other dog she likes. Right now she plays with Delilah, a little under 6 pounds and Babushka, the puppy and Billy, 6 pounds. She even plays tug-a-war with Marmalade and Isis, 13 and 18 pounds respectively, and holds her own. They are tougher than you think.  She lets them know if they are getting too much, she is the diva of the pack. She even tries to keep up with all of them when they are outside doing zoomies. She doesn't like the lab/pit mix much, so she doesn't play with him, but she does bark at him as he leaves the dog room. She is fearless.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Hmm, my Twiggy is 2 pounds, 14 oz and she is gets around on three legs and she plays with any other dog she likes. Right now she plays with Delilah, a little under 6 pounds and Babushka, the puppy and Billy, 6 pounds. She even plays tug-a-war with Marmalade and Isis, 13 and 18 pounds respectively, and holds her own. They are tougher than you think.  She lets them know if they are getting too much, she is the diva of the pack. She even tries to keep up with all of them when they are outside doing zoomies. She doesn't like the lab/pit mix much, so she doesn't play with him, but she does bark at him as he leaves the dog room. She is fearless.


I agree Pam my Holly is still under a pound but she holds her ground to my 12 lb chi and my 13 and 15 pound cats lol..


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

LeStat will 'hold his ground' but we are worried that the bigger dogs will hurt him when they play roughly among themselves.

If they play 'just' with LeStat it's not so bad but we don't allow more than one to have a playtime with him at any one time and we do make sure it doesn't get too rough.
I think as we have never had such a small dog before, even though I've owned, rescued and cared for dogs for well over 30 years, we worry about him being hurt and would rather prevent it than cope with the aftermath.
None of my other dogs would purposefully hurt him but they run around like loonies at times and a 9 stone rottweiller running down the stairs chasing a jrt could easily kill LeStat if he fell over him! The jrt is sturdy enough to cope with the rottie but I doubt LeStat is!
Saxon, the rottie, will lay down and allow LeStat to play with his head or chew on his ears, he even pulls at his jowls, we don't allow him to 'play' with him as such though.
They go in the garden together, supervised, to do their toileting but again they don't run around or jump about.

We're probably being too protective but it's taken so long to stop worrying about him not eating I think it's going to take a good bit longer to let them play together.
We even worry when the cats do get to play with him because they bowl him across the floor!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I get so tired of ppl telling storys of their mom's teacup or their grandma standard size. I want to pull out my hair when they look at me like I'm so dumb for not knowing about the different types of chi's. I think I will Photo copy your post and hand it out to ppl.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

It worked. I am really tired of boutique breeds and breeders. All these "oodle" dogs . . . and teacups for runts. Oh, I think little Chis are adorable, too, but bad breeders hold them up as something special when they're just little, little tykes.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Finn said:


> It worked. I am really tired of boutique breeds and breeders. All these "oodle" dogs . . . and teacups for runts. Oh, I think little Chis are adorable, too, but bad breeders hold them up as something special when they're just little, little tykes.


Usually with some sort of issues as well!

Be it temperament or eating there's usually something that 'makes' them so small!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

I have the following statement on my website
PLEASE NOTE THAT THERE IS NO SUCH BREED AS A TEACUP CHIHUAHUA IT IS WHAT IS OFTEN REFERRED TO AS A CHIHUAHUA UNDER 5LBS IN WEIGHT WHEN FULLY GROWN.

TEACUP CHIHUAHUAS IS A TERM OFTEN SEARCHED FOR ON THE INTERNET WHEN PEOPLE ARE INTERESTED IN SMALL CHIHUAHUAS.

THERE ARE TWO TYPES OF CHIHUAHUAS LONG COAT AND SHORT COAT. I AM A KENNEL CLUB ACCREDITED BREEDER OF LONG COAT CHIHUAHUAS

Yet I still get people phoning up enquiring about a TeaCup Chihuhua.
I use the terms "teacup and Chiwawa" simply because 30% of my website traffic comes from people putting these two phrases in the search engine box especially google and it increases Webpage optimisation.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

Blimey I've never had such a small breed ,I'm hoping betsy grows and grows ,I hope she's bigger than a teacup!,karen


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome information. Our breeder brought it to our attention that there isn't technically a "teacup chihuahua" and that any full blooded chihuahua that is under 6lbs fully grown is simply an akc standard chihuahua. lol Although I can't count the number of times I've had to explain that to people since then.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

someone asked me the other day if roxi was a tea cup chihuahua i said no theres no such thing. and they all seem to think im lying. but good post


----------



## SunshineTaradise (Jun 9, 2012)

I am SO glad that i'm not the only one who gets irritated when people ask if Cuervo is a teacup. It infuriates me especially when I explain that there's no such thing and people swear that someone they know had a "teacup" chihuahua.....no you just had a greedy, uneducated breeder!!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Ask them which orifice they would like to drink their tea from......when I said that the girl soon stopped asking if LeStat was a teacup.

I felt really bad though once I'd said it! Her chi weighs 7.5kgs and she thinks he's 'tiny'.

Mind you the groomer today asked me if the peke I rescued, Simon, was a 'sleeve peke' I've never heard that one before either! I didn't have an answer for that one other than 'A what?'.


----------



## Willow89 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi I am new on this site and just replying to the above topic.. i actually do have two teacup chihuahuas... they are quite small my female is nearly a yr old and is only about 1kg and my male teacup is nearly 2yrs and he's only 1.5kg.. 

Just wanted to find out about breeding chihuahuas and all the information you need to know.. i have picked up a lot of information about breeding chihuahuas and am wise on what can go wrong...
I love chihuahua and would love to experience the breeding process..
What does everybody think about breeding etc... if you could point out a couple of important steps that i would need to know..
i do also know that the female would have to be bigger than the male as to carry the litter properly without struggling..


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't breed from either of those as they seem too small to be used for breeding. You could well lose your bitch. There have been two chi bitches lost due to giving birth in the last wee or two and they were both a lot bigger than your two.
Just because our two are small does not mean they will have small pups...they are guaranteed to have bigger dogs in their ancestry and a 'throw-back' pup, one that is of normal size, could very well kill your bitch.
My LeSats mother was 9lbs, she was rt, his father was a 5lb chi but as I say he's only ust under 3lbs now at two years old. If he was used on a very small bitch she could well have huge puppies that she would not be able to give birth to.....it's just not worht the risk in my opinion.
If you wanted to breed you should really have found some chi's that were going to be to standard than buying 'very small' chis.

By the way you have two 'very small' chis not two teacups....that's almost a full tea set...lol...sorry just had to say that.

My male chi x is under 1.5kg and he's over 2 now but he's not a teacup he's just 'very small'.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Willow89 said:


> i actually do have two teacup chihuahuas...


there is NO such thing! im sorry but you have been fed a LOAD of lies! its just what **** breeders use to sell there puppies for more or faster! or uneducated people!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Totally agree with what LeStatKelly has said. Brood bitches have to be a healthy weight, not super tiny. No responsible breeder would consider using a bitch under 3.5lbs.
Where on earth did the term 'tea cup' come from anyway? Are you supposed to put them in tea cups? Why would you want to do that? The mind boggles.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Totally agree with what LeStatKelly has said. Brood bitches have to be a healthy weight, not super tiny. No responsible breeder would consider using a bitch under 3.5lbs.
> Where on earth did the term 'tea cup' come from anyway? Are you supposed to put them in tea cups? Why would you want to do that? The mind boggles.


LOL! yeah seriously if you use google and such tea cup puppies it comes up with a LOAD of dogs in tea cups! LOL x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what?!?!?!? there's no such thing as a teacup chihuahua????


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Around 29 years ago I bought a show yorkshire terrier pu, I picked the smallest male in the litter, from the ozmillion and patterjohn lines that was supposed to get to around 4lbs in weight! He got to 2lbs 11ozs.

I'm afraid that I used to enjoy taking pics of him in the half pint 'dimple' lager glasses.....simply because I was young and stupid and he fit and he looked so cute.
He was pure evil and attacked my kids on a regular basis even though they never bothered him! He eventually became 'safe' around my kids but no others. 

He would have been a 'dimple pot' puppy.....lol


----------



## moodle (Jul 3, 2011)

I hate when people ask me if my Koa is a teacup chihuahua. I say no, he's just a chihuahua!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

moodle said:


> I hate when people ask me if my Koa is a teacup chihuahua. I say no, he's just a chihuahua!


And a "too cute one" at that!


----------



## kiddo88 (Sep 12, 2012)

there is no such thing as a teacup Chi. they are just runts. lol


----------



## kiddo88 (Sep 12, 2012)

haha. I even had one lady FIGHT with me and tell me that my dog was a teacup! I'm like ermmm?... No?... LOL


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm always asked if she is a teacup. But I just say no she's still a pup. To me she is all big and grown up now but to everyone else she is teeny tiny


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Great topic! Teacup my a** Baby says


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Great info...validates my response as a newbie*

This is a question I get all the time about Lily, shown here at almost 5 mos. 
it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that there is no such thing as a "teacup". I was able to find that out after 5 min. Of research into this new, for me, breed!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Remember, too, that some of the stars think their dog's job is to ride in a purse and make them look better. I'm still shuddering and sick after reading about Madonna's famous chis and how they ended up abused and one died from the abuse according to the article.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Never heard that before I am horrified

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki-chi (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG she have all the money to hire someone to take care of her chihuahuas how can she treat her chi that way (

I have 2 chi ATM, and 1 is very small size. I am so worried about her right now because she so small and fragile. I hope she can grow big and healthy like the other.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Read the In Touch story about Madonna's Chihuahuas written by Chihuahua Rescue's Robyn Berkenfeld

I just googled ''Madonna's chihuahuas'' and it came up with a few :foxes15: Absolutely unbelievable  Not just for the fact that she could bear to part with her dogs!!!!!!!  


A dog is for life.....unless you're some stupid featherhead 'celebrity'


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gilly said:


> Read the In Touch story about Madonna's Chihuahuas written by Chihuahua Rescue's Robyn Berkenfeld
> 
> I just googled ''Madonna's chihuahuas'' and it came up with a few :foxes15: Absolutely unbelievable  Not just for the fact that she could bear to part with her dogs!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This made me cry. :*( How can anyone be so cruel? Many things have changed over the course of the last 6 1/2 years that I've been a Chi owner, but the care of my dogs are always a priority to me, and always will be. It pisses me off to no end how people look at pets as disposable when they no longer fit into their lifestyle. The abuse part is even worse! How do people do these things? It's sickening and saddening. It absolutely infuriates me, and breaks my heart at the same time.


----------



## lilshaniqua (Sep 18, 2013)

Glad I read this, I honestly had no idea. But I will be informing people now. We have a little tiny girl, but she hasn't been walked yet so when she does get out and about and people ask I will be telling them NO SUCH THING AS A TEACUP.

I was going to ask in another thread if there is an actual apple head and deer head or is that all just another big myth as well. The only reason I ask is because we were told by the breeder we had 2 apple head Chihuahua's. We had no bother as long as it was our two girls. But one has a very 'apple' head, small, round, big eyes. And the other is completely opposite 'long nose, longer face, which makes me think its all part of the selling scam.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

in our breed standard in the UK the head is actually described as "Well rounded ‘apple dome’ skull"...deer head is not actually a type its just what some people seem to use to describe the shape of a head with the longer muzzle and less defined stop


----------



## Biaggiosmom (Nov 18, 2013)

People do this to Poodles as well they sale them as AKC teacup poodles and I've asked quite a few do the AKC papers state TEACUP as they would for Toy,Standard,etc and the response is always no,and so I saw well then I guess you don't have AKC TEACUP poodles you have a very small toy. I've said this to people when I was looking to get our Chi as well.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

*Teacups is just a saying"half-sized" of being small*

:daisy:I do not know what to say to that one...but
most people that are looking for more smaller dog than a regular small-sized dog and that is why the term" TEACUP" comes from. but you are right that there are not small breeds that aren't called teacups, if that was that case then there should be dog shows that has titles showing that.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

*saddening*



TLI said:


> This made me cry. :*( How can anyone be so cruel? Many things have changed over the course of the last 6 1/2 years that I've been a Chi owner, but the care of my dogs are always a priority to me, and always will be. It pisses me off to no end how people look at pets as disposable when they no longer fit into their lifestyle. The abuse part is even worse! How do people do these things? It's sickening and saddening. It absolutely infuriates me, and breaks my heart at the same time.


**** yes it is and I agree on that. some individuals AREN'T thinking about the upmost health and welfare of the dog instead of either looking for another decent home for it. :foxes15: and for the must be a decent punishment for it but I know that the humane society and other non-profit organizations are already taking measures in handling this upcoming and reoccurring issue at hand.(If there is going to be a change in lifestyle and couldn't afford their little furbaby to be with you into living a new place at least think of finding a relative or a decent a promising future owner to take it). :daisy: all in all rest easy because justice will be served to the beloved fur-sweeties out there.


----------



## GreatLoverOfMtns (Oct 16, 2012)

My Chi's had babies and I kept them all (6 counting mom and dad all fixed). The four babies span from 2 pounds to 6 pounds in the same litter, they are all 2 years old. I was told that any babies 4 pounds or less are babies conceived later then the larger ones. Unscrupulous breeders will induce labor one to two weeks prior to due date. In my case not being a breeder I allowed my Chi's to mate till they were done. My 2 pounder was 2 wks behind everyone else opening eyes and cutting teeth. I am thankful she is healthy and fixed. The vet that fixed her said she had a full size uterus. If she had babies she would have died or had serious complications.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is a good post very imformative to people 😊😁 I have 4 really small chis from 1.2lbs to 2lbs and so bleassed they lived a very long happy life with me and my husband at the age of 20yrs no one wanted them so I took them all now I just have one depending on the day sometimes she's 2lbs and most of the time she is shy of 2ounces but she is one happy healthy girl going 4thos coming July 4 😊😁 can't wait to celebrate her upcoming bday all my babies came from the same hobby breeder next town to us and she cared so much about her chis now she's retired


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

ArtisticImagination said:


> I have had people ask me if Preslee is a teacup and I always respond with "No shes a mug" They always stand there with a puzzled look on thier face which is great cause then I have time to walk away.
> 
> Hearing that word refering to a dog just irritates the you now what outta me. I have a hard time being nice when people ask me that.


Haha that's brilliant. :laughing5: I'm going to use that one if that's ok? I once had a woman with a huge Chi ooh and ahh over Chad (5 pounds) in the waiting room of the Vet. She said something about him " clearly being a teacup" and when I politely corrected her she got defensive telling me that I didn't know what I was talking about and she purchased hers as a teacup. <sigh>


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

This was a good read! When I first got Corona(unplanned) I tried to quickly educate myself on chis. Bought several books and got a lot of information right here in this forum. Now conIdering the size of some of your little boys and girls, Corona isn't even that small (3.5lbs)but when I have her out and about she gets plenty of attention and comments. the number one seems to be "is she a tea cup"
Or what even gets me more "is she a miniature" yeah like there would be such a thing as a mini chihuahua!!!!!! I usually go with the , I got her from the local pound and so I really don't know what she is, my vet feels she is a purebred chi. I had a lady tell me yesterday that this was not possible because her eyes weren't big enough. Everyone is an expert when it comes to chis it seems. I think here where I live there are so so many chi mixes in the pounds that are usually a bit larger and people have come to consinder that a normal size chi. I see plenty of clearly chi mixes at the dog parks and their owners are like oh you have a chi too. I would never think to question them though, what's it hurt if they want to think they're purebred. I can't even say for sure Corona is with no history. Although she does have a soft spot which I have heard means pure chi. Anyway that's not really the point, but it is funny all the tea cup nonsense. And if Corona had stayed at 2 pounds I would have loved her as much as if she had grown on to 10 pounds! So much emphasis on size... Clearly if you want to show, yeah it matters, but if not what's the deal....I'm so use Corona now she looks big to me!! But she remains right at her 3,5 pound self


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

I am always getting asked if Chewy is a teacup or toy. When I tell them no they will ask if he is a miniature. I just say no he's just a regular chihuahua rather than argue with people about the fact there are no such things as teacups, toys and miniatures in the chihuahua world. I wish people would quit using those words in advertisements. Very misleading to people who don't know the breed!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's not just in Chihuahuas. Anything to make a dishonest buck. My daughter and I visited a rescue last week and they had a bunch of pigs. Mostly regular size pigs. They told us that they had all been sold with a guarantee that they wouldn't get any larger than 30 lbs. Of course, folks without a farm can't very well keep a full size pig.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

People always ask if Doug is teacup...like no. I think he's actually 5 or 6 pounds now.

He used to be 4.7 but as he got older he gained, he is a healthy weight so I don't know where he put it all (some could be water weight from his meds).

People are strange. A lot of people also say, "Oh he is so cute for a chihuahua. They're usually ugly." How could anyone think such little angels were ugly, I will never know.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I get that a lot with Mickey, too and he's around 6 pounds! Now with tiny Piper, it's all the time. Even ones that know "teacup" doesn't really mean anything. LOL


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I took Corona to an event today at a local park. Pet-a-palooza. Vendors, music, beer garden, obstical course. I saw a few dogs smaller than Corona, but not many. I found it amusing how many teacup comments I received. Either asking me or just in passing, the "oh look it's a teacup". Also a couple of the people with the smaller dogs, themselves telling me they had a pure bred teacup. One a chi and another a Pom. I just smile and nod and if asked say I'm not really sure of her breed, she is a rescue! I guess I could say "yeah! She is a teacup rescue!"lol


----------



## Stellar (Apr 28, 2021)

this_natalie said:


> I think my breeder has lied to me and we're hoping to get some money back because she told me Tia was a toy chihuahua


 ---> this is true, all chihuahuas are in the "toy class" according to AKC
meaning she's smaller than usual and won't grow to be over probably about 3 1/2 lbs. She does have a small body structure,


> ---> but the breeder made us pay $1200 for her.


---> Breeder didn't make you pay, you chose to pay this price for this dog. 


> ---> She told me I could show her if I wanted. My breeder said that she has Tia's dad but went to another breeder for the mother and bought her for breeding but realized she was too small... Well I didn't think about it at the time, but if she's too small to breed how can I show her?


---> Breeding isn't required for a show dog. There are plenty of people that compete just for fun with dogs they never breed.


> ---> And when I took her to the vets he mentioned the large hyrnia she had from her cord and that when I get her fixed we could remove it. He also said you can't show chihuahuas with one of those....


---> True, and hopefully you were able to have the breeder refund the additional $200 it normally costs to repair at the time you have her fixed.



> ---> The breeder never mentioned to me the bump at all! She told me she was 2 lbs, I looked at the vet check papers when I got home and it says she was 3 lbs in november (I got her December 19). The breeder said she was 4 months and i think that's wrong but I'm not sure. She was born on August 8.


---> Have you actually spoken to the breeder? They are human too and she could have accidentally handed you the wrong papers. As for the hernia, the breeder should have mentioned it and offered to pay whatever additional charge from the vet to repair it.



> ---> So I think maybe I should get my mom to call her or send her an email. I'm worried. And her being 4 months (so the breeder says) for $1200? You'de pay that for a new puppy only a few weeks old!


---> $1200 isn't an outrageous price for slightly older puppy. I haven't paid less than $2200, even for my Luna that was 8mo old when I brought her home. 


> ---> *EDIT:*I held her on my scale and it says she's 2 1/2 pounds. It's a good scale, we got it sometime last year. So maybe they said 3 lbs on the paper as just to round it off because it had little digits behind the 2 1/2. Who knows


---> Scales can be off. The vet's scale is the most accurate and you should check with the weight recorded when you took her in for her first vet check, just days after getting her.

*In the end, it doesn't sound like you picked the highest quality breeder (a good one would NOT have sold full papers on a dog too small to breed and no experience or interest in the show ring) but these are all great things to think about BEFORE you hand over any money.*


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Camilla said:


> Thanks for that informative post Ozzysmom....I have a feeling my little one is going to quite small.
> :lol:


There are some charts online that estimate size based on weight of puppy and age. If your pup weights 2 lb. at 4 months (if I understood correctly) he/she will probably not end up as a smaller chi. She still has some growing to do. More of the average size range. Of course, most chis are tiny little dogs and we love them all. Enjoy and don't worry too much about size!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Corona Pup said:


> Yes! After while you just smile and nod. One of ours is only 2 1/2 lb. She was a stray. I just say she's a tiny chihuahua and keep smiling. A funny story. I was walking my 5 1/2 lb. guy in PetSmart and a man said to his wife, "That's the smallest dog I've ever seen." I said "No, it's not. This is." And pointed out my little ones head sticking out of my jacket pocket. We all got a good laugh.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

You do realize this thread is from 2005? Lol.


----------

